# Awesome deal at Edinburgh Audi 19.3% off



## willcraig82 (Nov 18, 2016)

First off big thanks to jhoneyman for posting his deal he got at Edinburgh Audi.

I popped over today and spoke with Kyle ([email protected]) and got 19.3% off an Audi TTS

Total price was extras was £48,310.00 I got it for £38,986.17

Ask Kyle if he was ok added his email to the forum he said yea no problem, and if anyone wants the same deal they can offer it again as it's been approved.

Thank jhoneyman for brokering such as good deal



jhoneyman said:


> Managed to secure 19.6% at Edinburgh Audi for a Black Edition with a few add on's.
> 
> I now need to decide if I take the plunge for Ara Blue paint


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

That's a stonker !

Same deal for the RS next year will be appreciated


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Best time of the year to buy , they say.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

willcraig82 said:


> First off big thanks to jhoneyman for posting his deal he got at Edinburgh Audi.
> 
> I popped over today and spoke with Kyle ([email protected]) and got 19.3% off an Audi TTS
> 
> ...


Glad to help.. I was surprised myself when I took over a 16% Carwow quote and he came back with 19.6%


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Feeling a bit pissed as I only got 16.1% from them, mid Nov


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

What a deal. I was hoping for 10% on the RS l see that is way too modest!


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow that almost makes me think it's worth the depreciation hit on a new tts. Best I was offered was 16.5% last month and decided to wait for the 2nd hand market to throw something up that was more affordable to me.
Maybe that's not the way to go now?!!


----------



## willcraig82 (Nov 18, 2016)

Stehanson said:


> Wow that almost makes me think it's worth the depreciation hit on a new tts. Best I was offered was 16.5% last month and decided to wait for the 2nd hand market to throw something up that was more affordable to me.
> Maybe that's not the way to go now?!!


Yea this what I was going to do but used TTS are coming in at 36k-38k at my spec with 5k miles.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Depreciation is very high IMO, I opted for a 1 year old second hand, -35% compared to new RRP, from an Audi dealer (regular TT).


----------



## dmh1971 (Jan 29, 2016)

Got the same deal last Feb, £9k off list for tts went
through drive the deal no need to haggle either.


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

jabiqq said:


> Depreciation is very high IMO, I opted for a 1 year old second hand, -35% compared to new RRP, from an Audi dealer (regular TT).


Not sure what model it is you got that discount on but can't come anywhere near that and most are around the price a new (but discounted) model sells for.
Diesel and 1.8 seem to lose more possibly as they are less desireable and therefore less sought after?
Tts which I'm after seems to hold its value and 2nd hand ones are around the price you can pick a new one up for now


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Stehanson, I have a well-specced S-Line Quattro. Something similar to: http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...tro-s-line-coupe-2-0-semi-auto-petrol/6464749
RRP on this one is just over £36k, so a 27% discount (not such a great deal if you can get 20% off on a brand new one). I`m sure there are better deals to be found, but TTS is more exclusive, so probably a bit more difficult to find. Good luck!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

19.7% off from Audi Edinburgh confirmed today for myself. This will be the first car I've not had to travel down south to collect as normally the Scottish dealers have zero interest in matching any deals available


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

jabiqq said:


> Stehanson, I have a well-specced S-Line Quattro. Something similar to: http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...tro-s-line-coupe-2-0-semi-auto-petrol/6464749
> RRP on this one is just over £36k, so a 27% discount (not such a great deal if you can get 20% off on a brand new one). I`m sure there are better deals to be found, but TTS is more exclusive, so probably a bit more difficult to find. Good luck!


Thanks for pointing that out, I haven't looked at many non tts variants to see the depreciation drops across the range other than the diesel Base model.
Hippo pricing seems quite good compared to similar direct from Audi.
I will probably look out for someone looking for a private sale rather than part exchange as we both win that way.
Hopefully more tts will be coming up for sale next year, if not I may just go for a good quattro model.
Thanks again


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> 19.7% off from Audi Edinburgh confirmed today for myself. This will be the first car I've not had to travel down south to collect as normally the Scottish dealers have zero interest in matching any deals available


Out of curiosity did they give you an idea of expected delivery? With the car tax changes in April it will have a bearing on many ordering atm


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> 19.7% off from Audi Edinburgh confirmed today for myself. This will be the first car I've not had to travel down south to collect as normally the Scottish dealers have zero interest in matching any deals available


Be interested to hear what your build date is mate.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Stehanson said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > 19.7% off from Audi Edinburgh confirmed today for myself. This will be the first car I've not had to travel down south to collect as normally the Scottish dealers have zero interest in matching any deals available
> ...


I ordered on Dec 6th (Edinburgh Audi) and my build slot is week 11 so well into March. I stipulated that I wanted a pre April delivery - not likely now. 
I got the automated email 5 days after ordering with the order no. Etc....


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I am told it's build week 6 mate and he seemed to be confident this means delivery mid march.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> I am told it's build week 6 mate and he seemed to be confident this means delivery mid march.


Interesting. Lets see what the "official" build is in the coming days when you get your email.

Good luck


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

It better be ok as the M235i goes tomorrow with some luck and I would just cancel if this wasn't going to happen


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> It better be ok as the M235i goes tomorrow with some luck and I would just cancel if this wasn't going to happen


Going by the delivery dates others are giving lately I would not be surprised if it was after the new tax rule date comes in now, salesmen are confident of the pre April date for a reason... to make sure they get the sale.
I rang a local dealer two weeks ago and they were confident it would be in time to begin with if I came into order then, but the following day a different salesman wain't so confident. 
I've sat on the fence for a while as I said last time II bought new I wouldn't order new again due to depreciation but a near 20% discount had me wavering.
Im in no rush anyway as I have a private work vehicle too, so will just look for a 2nd hand one (private if possible) when I'm ready!


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

Blaird03 .... got your pm but can't reply as I'm still on the naughty step for being relatively new on here!
Though I'm guessing your TT is a mk2 as you have a mk3 on order (I'm after a mk3 - probably Roadster as I had a Z4 previously)
Cheers


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Bought my well-specced TT 2.0 S-line Quattro this time last year. Pre-built, but unregistered car and got over 26% discount without trying.

December is definitely the time to buy!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Stehanson said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > It better be ok as the M235i goes tomorrow with some luck and I would just cancel if this wasn't going to happen
> ...


I checked with the dealer today and he came back confirming build week 6 and that they would expect the car 4 weeks later give or take. He knows I won't sign the deal unless it makes it over in March so I'm hopeful it will be ok.

He did say the options specced can have a big impact on the delivery and I haven't went for anything that they probably don't consider the norm.

If your financing the car, it's difficult to beat the excellent rates on offer buying new and at almost 20% off list I just couldn't refuse!


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Seems all good things come to an end....
Email from dealer after send the following -- I was not expecting any response, let along an further (small) discount - fair play to them.

I am hearing about discounts of 19% + for new TTS given by you guys. 
That will be the last time I recommend Edinburgh Audi to the potential buyers !! 
Let's hope this is taken into consideration, and my repeat business at purchase/handover time

-------

Hi xxxxx,

Im aware of certain levels of discount and have been having chats with my management regarding this.

It actually stems from a misunderstanding about how we came to your deal in the first place but we will be putting a stop to any of these kinds of deals.

I had expressed my concern over your deal to my management last week after I came back from holiday to learn what deals had been set up in my absence, Given that you hrecommended us in the first place.
Im in the process of working out an improved offer in the interest of fairness for you as I can understand your frustration.

What I would say is these discounts are not always as exact as they say but im working on something for you as we speak.

------


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Glad I got in before the lock in that case!


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> Glad I got in before the lock in that case!


Glad I made the cut :lol:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

jhoneyman said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I got in before the lock in that case!
> ...


I had a feeling this would happen last week when I saw the thread, hence jumping on the x-mas order bandwagon


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

blaird03 said:


> Seems all good things come to an end....
> Email from dealer after send the following -- I was not expecting any response, let along an further (small) discount - fair play to them.
> 
> I am hearing about discounts of 19% + for new TTS given by you guys.
> ...


Great they are improving your offer.

I can read that email two ways in all honesty esp the part about stopping deals like that (is it yours or the higher discount deals) 
I wouldn't think if it's been sanctioned by the management at the dealer and Audi there is any problem with the higher discount being offered esp at a slack time of the year.
Be interested to see what comes of it!


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

jhoneyman said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > I am told it's build week 6 mate and he seemed to be confident this means delivery mid march.
> ...


The code is finally working on Audi tracker and it says an expected build week commencing 6th February 2017 which ties in with the dealers build week 6 looking at the calendar.

Fingers crossed for it arriving mid March as promised


----------

